
The dying technologies of 2016 - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3020339/computer-hardware/the-dying-technologies-of-2016.html
======
rmason
There are far more landline users than Microsoft phone users. It's not even
close.

------
DrScump
They couldn't depict the CRT being _recycled_ , at least?

